# It's always bothered me that



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

Tivo doesn't have the "Reminder" or "Auto-Tune" feature(s).

Also, would it be so hard to build in a wireless adapter like every DVD player on the market seems to come with?

It seems to me that this would be a fairly simple upgrade.

Does anyone else agree? 

Thanks.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

malayphred said:


> Tivo doesn't have the "Reminder" or "Auto-Tune" feature(s).
> 
> Also, would it be so hard to build in a wireless adapter like every DVD player on the market seems to come with?
> 
> ...


I don't know what a "Reminder" or "Auto-Tune" feature" is.

Are you saying Tivo should put a wireless adapter in every TiVo?


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

I think that malayphred wants to be able to preset his or her TiVo to:

Automatically change the Live TV channel to watch a show as it is aired.

and / or show a message when a show that has been selected is about to air.

Which I would have liked when I had a TiVo also, those functions are present on my dual tuner cable DVR, surely TiVo could provide it on their devices. 
Not everybody has so much recorded TV that they have no time to watch their favorite shows as they air.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Why automatically change the Live TV to a show as it is aired? And then how would it choose if several tuners are recording something? Just switch to the tuner you want if you are watching TV at the time. No need for the TiVo to do it. It doesn't know what you want to watch live.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> Why automatically change the Live TV to a show as it is aired? And then how would it choose if several tuners are recording something?


How does it deal with more SPs than it has tuners for? In the case for an automatic channel change it could just throw up an error informing the user of the conflict with pre-existing SPs.


aaronwt said:


> Just switch to the tuner you want if you are watching TV at the time. No need for the TiVo to do it. It doesn't know what you want to watch live.


Aside from suggestions, how does the TiVo know what you want to record? You tell it beforehand, just as one could (if there was such an option), for reminders.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

malayphred said:


> Tivo doesn't have the "Reminder" or "Auto-Tune" feature(s).


That's a feature from non-DVR STBs. It's pointless on a DVR. Just set it to record.



> _Also, would it be so hard to build in a wireless adapter like every DVD player on the market seems to come with?_


Certainly not hard... but TiVo Inc. is kind of cheap... I think they'd rather focus on MoCA, anyway, since cable companies are the customers TiVo cares about now, and cable companies would prefer MoCA.


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> That's a feature from non-DVR STBs.
> 
> *Not true. I have it on my Cox Cable DVR box as well as my BellExpressvu (Dish Network) DVR box.*
> 
> ...


Fred


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Um. I change the channel by pushing an up/down rocker or entering a number. Not too hard. However, I only do this when looking for content to record, otherwise the NPL is where I spend my time when not watching something.

I'm still trying to understand why this is compelling and requested. Can you explain further why you would need the tivo to automatically change the channel and not record something?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

pteronaut said:


> Not everybody has so much recorded TV that they have no time to watch their favorite shows as they air.


1. Then you are not making use of your TiVo. It has the ability to hold several times as much content as one can ever watch, and there is no downside to letting it do so. The TiVo hard drive is not a limited resource, and hoarding the free space on the TiVo serves no purpose.

2. If it is a favorite show, it should be recording. There is no point in not doing so, and many, many reasons to do so.

3. It isn't in any way about how many programs get watched. It is about when. I haven't had a chance to watch any TV now, for almost 2 weeks. When I do get a chance, it is liable to be midnight or later, and there is no need for me to force myself to be in the mood for watching a particular program (or watching TV, at all, for that matter) when some network exec decides I should be. With a TiVo, "Prime Time" is whenever I feel like it.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

malayphred said:


> Fred


Please fix your quoting.

There is absolutely no reason why anyone would ever want something of interest not to record.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

lrhorer said:


> Please fix your quoting.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason why anyone would ever want something of interest not to record.


 my wife and I have just enough time between us to watch the shows that air whilst we are away with some time left over to watch the odd show that we are interested in as it airs. If we can watch it as it airs, why would I want to record it? There has never been enough shows that have warranted our interest, so our hard drive rarely folds to completion, and we will not watch the show that precedes the one which we wish to watch unless we like it, so a reminder function would be useful to us.

Sorry if other's desire for a reminder function offends you, it's only a small a amount of code which you wouldn't be held at gunpoint to use. : rolleyes:


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why watch something as it airs, when you can record it and watch something else and skip the commercials? Considering that ~1/3 of every hour of television is commercials, that you can watch more content in the same amount of time.


----------



## loganasu (Jan 17, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> Why watch something as it airs, when you can record it and watch something else and skip the commercials? Considering that ~1/3 of every hour of television is commercials, that you can watch more content in the same amount of time.


Why waste the recording space when I only want to watch the news in the morning. by the time I get home it's outdated.

Some people just want to turn on the TV in the morning and have the news on so that they can start making coffee. It's easier to turn on tv when you haven't woken up yet. It's hard to change the channel when you have to find the remote that the mother-in-law never puts away and is under a pile of blankets.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks. I use the radio similarly in the am. 

I consider recording space unused as wasted, let it fill with content, news, sports, whatever. If it is recorded, then if you sit down you can easily skip to content if an ad is on. Otherwise, let it run and delete.

Hopefully the MIL is not over so much as you change your entire routine all the time!


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

lrhorer said:


> Please fix your quoting.
> 
> *?? What does that mean?*
> 
> ...


Fred


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes, it would be an inconvenience for all of us if the TiVo's interface got cluttered with this pointless misfeature. One extra line of screen real estate, which is quite limited; one extra arrow press, each time we do something in whatever menu this would be in. Reason enough to object. Unless you can provide a better reason for it than "because I want it to"?


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

We set a season pass to record one episode of the local news at the times it is showing. Then it is on the tuner AND if I want to watch it later (before the next updated version is recorded) I can do that. I guess you consider that a wasted half hour of space. If so then create a manual recording for the first 5 minutes of the show.

Someone mentioned only having enough time to watch the odd show here and there. In that case why do you care if you lose a half an hour of space total? It doesn't sound like your HD is full if you don't actually use it.

I understand that you guys would like a feature and feel strongly about it. What's confusing is that you have the ability to get what you want already except that you'll end up with one extra recording (which can be of only a couple of minutes if your THAT worried about it) of the show (or part of it) that you want.

It seems as though you don't really want to ability to watch your show as much as to complain that you can't do it in the specific way you want (the advantage of which is lost on the rest of us and TiVo apparently).


----------

